# Turtle Beach Audio Advantage ERM sound card



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

Can anyone give me a step by step set up guide for the Turtle beach Audio advantage ERM external sound card to use with REW. I will be getting one today hopefully and would like some guidance on how to set one of these up and to go through what settings you have the card set on.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If you mean the *SRM* card, this post may help.

brucek


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Brucek,

Just read that mate. Cheers for that. The Behringer UCA202 2 in/2 out USB/Audio Interface looks a good option but doesn't come with any drivers or software. Has anyone used one of these successfully with vista 64 bit.

cheers

Graham


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I can't speak for Vista64, but this page seems to imply there's lot of software in the deal...
http://www.behringer.de/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I just installed the software for the sound card and for some reason it doesn't recognise the driver. I have downloaded the new driver but it is still not working. Also only the top left hand corner of the control When I try to open the control panel it says it can't see the card yet the green logo is working fine in the tray in the bottom right hand corner.

Can anyone advise me on what I need to do please.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

All sorted. I had to uninstall all audio software on the laptop. All fine now.

cheers

Graham


----------

